# Blood pressure



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have one of those blood pressure machines, we've had it a few years but not used it for a while, Liz dug it out yesterday so I gave it a go after putting new batteries in it, I did two readings yesterday and one just now.

152/109 97bpm

192/169 97bpm considered calling an ambulance on this one.

130/92 74bpm this morning.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have one of those blood pressure machines, we've had it a few years but not used it for a while, Liz dug it out yesterday so I gave it a go after putting new batteries in it, I did two readings yesterday and one just now.
> 
> 152/109 97bpm
> 
> ...


Thow the machine in the rubbish next time you go to the doctors have your blood pressure checked


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad advice, the machine was checked alongside the doctors one when we first got it, and the results were the same the tech inside is very simple, we also have a blood oxygen tester which is also spot on, and have you tried getting into a doctor in the last year?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I use a bp monitor maybe once a week. Usually 140/60 ish. But thats with taking bp tabs. 
Higher dose gets lower readings but more nose bleeds.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I will try to get to see the doc next week as the readings are all over the place, food affects it apparently.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wine affects mine Kev. 

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I will try to get to see the doc next week as the readings are all over the place, food affects it apparently.


My advice for what it is worth is to ascertain your 'resting blood pressure' is to check it daily at the same time every day. Sit quietly for at least 10 minutes before taking the measurement.

Do not do a series of repeat tests. This only increases anxiety levels and raises blood pressure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doctor Liz says the same Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you are certain the readings on the machine are accurate then I would suggest you contact your Doctors Surgery asap and tell them of your concerns.
The Doctor can do a return telephone call and if they consider you are at risk then they will make an appointment for you.
Wildly varying readings are not what you should be getting and from just that information it must ring a bell there could be a problem or you wouldn't have posted on here.
It was only by the concern of a Doctor at the Surgery about five years ago that quite literally saved my life.
My heartbeat was very slow during a routine visit, I'd had Flu for some weeks, and her insistence that I immediately go to A&E as an emergency patient was spot on.
Within 24 hours I'd had a pacemaker fitted and without that I would almost certainly have kicked my clogs within days or even hours.
I was diagnosed about seven years ago with Heart Failure and it's only the Pacemaker and tablets keeping me from being on a flight of stairs upward, or more likely downwards, following Phil.
Using my own monitor yesterday I recorded 123/77 and 80 bpm (my PM is set at 80 bpm) and that is quite reasonable for someone approaching 80 years old.
You know it makes sense …....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a machine too. 125/73 for me the other day. Slightly over the 120 top end of good, for me but I'm not too worried about it. Its come down a bit since I lost 3 stone.

Heart rate was in my normal range in the early mid 60's.

Edited to add: we have the same Omron machine that the Dr has and uses so confident its accurate.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

1. Monitors need checking EVERY SIX MONTHS to ensure accuracy, that was a requirement for ALL ambulance service monitors.

2. BP MUST be taken sat or laying down and after at least a 10 minute rest in that position. Failure to do that WILL give high readings.

3. The second figure (diastolic) is of the most concern as it is the pressure remaining while the heart refills, the first reading (systolic) is the maximum figure when the heart is contracting, this is changed by stress, food intake, alcohol intake, position of body and many other things, as will the oxygen saturation and pulse. Your pulse will rise by simply standing up after a few seconds, that is NORMAL.

Read through this NHS link;

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/lifestyle/what-is-blood-pressure/

The more you worry about it, the higher it will go and the slower it will drop, hence why resting is essential. Try to take once a day eg BEFORE breakfast while at rest. If those figures are high by NHS standards, arrange a video call with the Doctor or Practice Nurse to discuss.

I hope that makes sense, it does to me with 30 years ambulance experience.... 😀


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last time at the docs they had to get a 3rd machine in as the first two didn't work, as said I'll be ringing the docs tomorrow unless it goes haywire again today. my pressures have been all over the place for years, mostly it is in the normal range.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I use a bp monitor maybe once a week. Usually *140/60 ish*. But thats with taking bp tabs.
> Higher dose gets lower readings but more nose bleeds.
> 
> Ray.


Thats a good reading in my book Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bad advice, the machine was checked alongside the doctors one when we first got it, and the results were the same the tech inside is very simple, we also have a blood oxygen tester which is also spot on, and have you tried getting into a doctor in the last year?


How many years ago if you are not well seek medical advice not Google or DIY machines which are out of calibration


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely speak to your doc Kev, my BP was under medicated control for over 6 years due to medication, a combination of my Stroke and it's meds knocked it off balance last year so much that I collapsed walking down the hall at home due to Postural BP issues.

Getting it back on an even keel was a long process juggling meds at home with weekly advice from the doctor after informing him of the readings I had to take 3 times a day, whilst at rest And after standing for 2 mins. I used a mix of machine and actual readings taken by my good nurse neighbour, this proved my machine accuracy btw.

My Stroke consultant also contacted me to ensure my systolic range didn't go over 140, despite what Dave said it is a very important part of the reading, as it is well documented to be a contributory factor in strokes, heart attacks, aortic aneurysms etc.

Bottom line being we are all different, my nurse neighbour also explained that it's a well known fact that even readings taken by medical folk cause what they term as white coat hypertension.

Really do get it checked out Kev ASAP.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/high-blood-pressure-hypertension/

Terry


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Wouldn't worry too much Ray, had mine checked at the GP's very recently, first reading was ridiculously high, same machine, 3 mins later and the reading was within acceptable limits (!)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 'Big Brother' monitoring me even as I sleep.
A device called a [email protected] Transmitter monitors my Pacemaker and sends details about twelve miles away to Sheffield's Northern General Hospital heart unit while I'm in bed.
Every six months or so they send me a letter to confirm how the device performs and, I presume, they would let me know earlier if there was a problem – none so far, thank goodness.
I often wonder, but dare not ask, what they think is happening if my heart starts racing at any point during the night – exercise always raises the rate slightly - Ooh er, Missus …......

:surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

From your NHS link Terry.
As a general guide:

high blood pressure is considered to be *140/90mmHg *or higher (or 150/90mmHg or higher if you're over the age of 80)
ideal blood pressure is usually considered to be between 90/60mmHg and 120/80mmHg

I´m on BP tablets and have been for several years now, when I go to the doctor for female checkups once a year my BP is always 140/70 with a pulse anything from 70 to 90 "thats fine" I am always told, I have always had a high pulse.
My high BP was discovered when I fainted at the vets and went to hospital in an ambulance with the siren blaring, they found my BP was very high after a 24 hour machine strapped to my arm and body. 
I take my BP for a week now and then 3 times a day, never the exact same reading but passable.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Some times the BP medication can be too good and you can get dizzy spells. If that happens one way to check is to stand up from the sitting position as you check your pressure........my doctor in the UK found my dizzy problem that way. I still get the dizzy problem but that usually is when visiting the local bar but I have decided I will just have to live with that.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> Some times the BP medication can be too good and you can get dizzy spells. If that happens one way to check is to stand up from the sitting position as you check your pressure........my doctor in the UK found my dizzy problem that way. I still get the dizzy problem but that usually is when visiting the local bar but I have decided I will just have to live with that.:smile2:


:grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Last time at the docs they had to get a 3rd machine in as the first two didn't work, as said I'll be ringing the docs tomorrow unless it goes haywire again today. my pressures have been all over the place for years, mostly it is in the normal range.


 I have exactly the same problem as you Kev, if I take my own readings at home the average is acceptable, at the docs they get ridiculous readings, at a visit to the hospital eye clinic last month the doc took my pressure, I did warn her that the reading would be high, (205/100) she said she should call resuss but I convinced her otherwise, she was very pretty though so not surprised my BP went through the roof.
On Friday I was there for a pre-assesmant before the op, 157/77, just squeezed through their cut of point is 160.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I often wonder, but dare not ask, what they think is happening if my heart starts racing at any point during the night - exercise always raises the rate slightly - Ooh er, Missus …......
> 
> :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


Hmm, hey up Keiths at it again, go for it lad.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

White coat syndrome.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Whilst Chris was in A&E for chest pains, after his heart attack, the heart consultant diagnosed pericarditis (inflammation of the sac around the heart). He said it was a classic case and asked if he might call all his students to come and listen to the distinctive crackling sound. Chris duly agreed but I had to call a halt to the stream of gorgeous young women slipping through the screens and leaning over him with their cleavages on display!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Whilst Chris was in A&E for chest pains, after his heart attack, the heart consultant diagnosed pericarditis (inflammation of the sac around the heart). He said it was a classic case and asked if he might call all his students to come and listen to the distinctive crackling sound. Chris duly agreed but I had to call a halt to the stream of gorgeous young women slipping through the screens and leaning over him with their cleavages on display!


Sorry, but they do need to keep abreast of the conditions they face, I do hope the inflammation was contained. >

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally got to speak to a Doc just now, I read out all the differing pressure reading and she said apart from one it seemed to be a little on the high side, but to keep a record morning and night for a week then ring back (if I've been spared)she dropped my metformin to half dose once a day and added a new one for the diabetes.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad she is not desperately worried about you Kev. Just remember that remote doctoring is not the same as face to face so be careful.


----------

